# علشان اعرف اتعلّم اجري و انا فرحان مش و انا مُنهار!!



## ABOTARBO (29 أغسطس 2012)

*







الطفل  ساعات كتير لما بيبقي في مكان مع مامتة و باباة ... و المكان دة في اطفال  بيحبهم اوي اوي  و عاوز يلعب معاهم و شايفهم بيلعبوا مع بعض و فرحانين ....  و يطلب من مامتة ...  و يقولها ماما عاوز ألعب معاهم ... و لكن ساعات  اللأم تقولة لا ..خليك جنبي ما تتحركش ...  شعور الطفل هنا بيبقي صعب شوية و يحس انة نفسة يفرح اوي اوي زيهم ... بس  الموضوع هنا ان الأم كمان بتحب تفرّح ابنها اوي اوي ... فسَألت و قلت يعني  الأم بتحب ابنها يكون مبسوط اوي اوي ... لية مش عايزاة يلعب مع الاطفال  اللي بيحبهم ..؟؟

*​*
 بس لأن الأم شايفة و عارفة و حاسة  بإبنها  انة لو راح يلعب معاهم هيرجعلها مكسور  .... هو لسة محتاج يتعلّم  يجري و يلعب ولأنها حاسة بردو انة نفسة يلعب اوي مش بتسيبة كدة ...  بتصبّرة و تجيبلة حاجات حلوة و كل حاجة بيحبها

**
 ...


**
 ..  ساعات كتير اوي يارب ببقي في شعور الطفل دة مُمتَنع من حاجة بحبها ... بس  اشكرك لانك مش بتسيبني مقهور أينعم مبتمنعش عيني انها تبص علي الهدف اللي  بحبة و نفسي اوصلة ... بس دة لاجل رحمتك بتشجعني عشان اتعلّم بسرعة ألعب  معاهم ... و بتصّبرني  بحاجات حلوة جايبهالي معاك .... علشان اعرف اتعلّم  اجري و انا فرحان مش و انا مُنهار ....

*


* بابا يسوع بيحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

copy

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

أميييييين
جميله بجد عجبني الكلام وبعد كدا الصلاه
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

بجد صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*حلوه جدا جدا جدا

اد ايه التعبير بتاع الطفل ومامته جميل 
واد ايه الصلاه جميله

فعلا انت عندك حق ربنا بيمنع عنا حاجات كتير بنحبها ده لانه بيحبنا 
بس للاسف ساعات الشيطان بيعمي عينينا عن حب ربنا لينا 
وبيخلينا نكره الدنيا واللي فيها بسبب ضياع الحاجه اللي بنحبها مننا !

كلامك جميل جدا واثر فيا الكلام

تسلم ايديك يااارب
ربنا يباركك ^^
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرسى لتشجيعكم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة
ومبسوط ان التوبيك عجبكم

ربنا يبارك حياتكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*آمين
ربنا يفرح قلبك
شكرا جداا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين*​
> 
> * ربنا يفرح قلبك*​​
> * شكرا جداا*​



ويفرح قلبك استاذى

سلام ونعمه


----------

